# Flare up Protocol



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi Peter,

Apologies - me again. 

Another suggestion I have had if I want to try one more cycle with my own eggs is a short flare up antagonist protocol with low dose steriods. Can you explain what all this means. 

The steriods bit scares me a bit - are there many side effects. 

My mother died of breast cancer. The cancer risk of all fertility treatments is a worry. Are there any which are safer than others or any I should definately not use?

Many thanks,
Allison. 
x


----------



## Gwyn (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear Allison,

Dont know if this will help. I have just had IVF/ICSI and was given a steroid called Dexamethasone this was 1mg for 12 days. I had to take it after EC. I was wary but I had no side effects.

I scared myself looking on the web for info on it. It seems a lot scarier but I was told not too worry as it is a low dose and for such a short time. 

Hope this helps.

Take care
Gwyn


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Allison,

I was also given Dexamethasone (a mild steroid), 1mg per day during my current cycle. My Clinic has done research that seems to indicate that by taking this drug from the day you start your stims until the day before your EC - that it could reduce the chances of you having an abandoned cycle, due to insufficient response.

Having had my first cycle abandoned due to poor response and my 4th one nearly cancelled - I was eager to try anything! I think that by taking this, helped me remain slightly calmer prior to my first follie scan - thinking that I was doing something positive to help me.

As for side effects, as Gwyn said, it is such a small dose - you'd have to be very unlucky to get any side effects, I can honestly say I never!

Hope this is of some help - but maybe Peter can give his professional opinion.

Love,

Sue


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

dear Alison,

The steroids involved have been shown to be perfectly safe and there is no risk of increasing your chances of cancer by taking these drugs.

Hope this helps!

Peter



AllisonT said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Apologies - me again.
> 
> ...


----------

